# Only cube tank....



## Roland (13 Dec 2020)

A lucky cube grows everything that is difficult to cultivate. Quick and healthy.There is a lot of light and no algae thanks god....


----------



## Wolf6 (14 Dec 2020)

Looking healthy  nice!


----------



## Wookii (14 Dec 2020)

Fantastic growth @Roland, and that does look a lot of light! How/where do you inject CO2? Do you lean dose this tank too, like the other?


----------



## Roland (14 Dec 2020)

Yes...the light is strong but good quality too.Soft water as well .5gh 28ca/8mg and kh1.K round 10ppm. PO4 AND NO3 with a low a level but only when i use active substrate soil.At this nano is Tropica soil + some small pic of lava stones on bottom.Co2 -30 ppm is on the left,close rotala Hra.Below some pictures of ludwigia senegalensis on soft water ,I think it is worth investing in an RO filter


----------



## EmreD (18 Dec 2020)

Roland said:


> Yes...the light is strong but good quality too.Soft water as well .5gh 28ca/8mg and kh1.K round 10ppm. PO4 AND NO3 with a low a level but only when i use active substrate soil.At this nano is Tropica soil + some small pic of lava stones on bottom.Co2 -30 ppm is on the left,close rotala Hra.Below some pictures of ludwigia senegalensis on soft water ,I think it is worth investing in an RO filter


Looks absolutely fantastic, any more pictures from different angles? And any live stock?


----------



## Roland (18 Dec 2020)

This is the same tank few month before,There is a fighter/Betta, but it is shy and hidden from the back of the tank hehe


----------



## Lucy85 (21 Feb 2021)

looks like autumn colours. lovely!


----------



## Matthew Robinson (2 Mar 2021)

I love the  cube scapes and this one is another beautiful cube, the plants are growing sweetly and the colours are perfect, what sort of fertz are you using and how much are you dosing? Daily or weekly


----------



## timdjones10 (16 Mar 2021)

Love the amount of red plants!


----------



## Roland (17 Mar 2021)

Hya guys.A small update, Ludwigia Pantanal has arrived at the back and Nesaea golden with Eriocaulon Austarlia red on front ,very nice cute plants for me.


----------



## plantnoobdude (17 Mar 2021)

Not to bother you but what bulb are you using in the last photo, towards the front of the tank. some sort of grow light? I plan on adding a bit more light to my high tech 12 gallon. would you reccomend? A link would be helpful if possible. Your tank is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## plantnoobdude (17 Mar 2021)

One last question, Where did you get the trithuria lanterna


----------



## shangman (17 May 2021)

Roland said:


> Hya guys.A small update, Ludwigia Pantanal has arrived at the back and Nesaea golden with Eriocaulon Austarlia red on front ,very nice cute plants for me.


That yellow plant is STUNNING!!! No wonder it's named golden!


----------



## Roland (17 May 2021)

I got a few cuttings  trithuria lanterna  and I multiplied it.Nesaea Golden love 7500k/twinstar on back/ and 3000k fluorescent on front.This is the reason why I used a 3000k lamp on the front of the aquarium


----------



## Roland (16 Feb 2022)

Hya guys.A small update again hehe,put other lamp now.5.700k as well


----------



## Aqua360 (17 Feb 2022)

Loving the (aquael?) Hang on filter at the back, you are taking no chances with that size of filter 😂


----------



## GHNelson (17 Feb 2022)

Hi Roland
Can you add your water parameters and dosing/lighting regime!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Garuf (17 Feb 2022)

What’s the light? It looks like a tanning bed on that tank!


----------



## plantnoobdude (17 Feb 2022)

looking good mate, what is the difference between sahyadrica and tulunadensis?


----------



## Roland (18 Feb 2022)

Sahyadrica and tulunadensis the same plants but different names i think


----------



## Hanuman (23 Jun 2022)

Roland said:


> Sahyadrica and tulunadensis the same plants but different names i think


Hi Roland.
They look pretty much the same, but that is yet to be determined by botanists by flowering and comparing the flowers. So far I think no one has done that. I talked with Vin Kutty recently and he says they are not and that in fact anyone claiming to have R. sahydrica actually is R. tulundensis. True or not I don't know. All I know is that it's a tricky plant, at least in the environment I have been trying to grow it in. It craps on me unexpectedly after growing fine for some time. What's your current fert regime in that tank @Roland and how old is the soil when you planted the T. tulunadensis? Also what's your current dGH? Thank you.


----------



## Roland (23 Jun 2022)

Hi Hanuman,
I use mgso4 and caso4 sulphates, GH5 / 6 mg-8 / 9ppm and ca 28 / 30ppm in my aquariums. I think this plant likes sulphates because when i used chloride / some RO water mineralizers dosed for shrimp / did not grow well


----------



## Hanuman (23 Jun 2022)

Roland said:


> Hi Hanuman,
> I use mgso4 and caso4 sulphates, GH5 / 6 mg-8 / 9ppm and ca 28 / 30ppm in my aquariums. I think this plant likes sulphates because when i used chloride / some RO water mineralizers dosed for shrimp / did not grow well


The few people I have enquired with tell me the plant prefers root feeding rather than rich water column/leaf feeding. Looking at your fert level, it seems you are also on the lean side. People who grow the plant in lower tech tanks say they have less problems but that it can still crap out unexpectedly. Seems to be a very finicky plant. You never experienced the plant dying suddenly?


----------



## Roland (23 Jun 2022)

This depends on the species, for example Nesaea Golden, a greater percentage of the nutrients are taken from the water  not from the substrate.


----------



## Hanuman (24 Jun 2022)

Roland said:


> This depends on the species, for example Nesaea Golden, a greater percentage of the nutrients are taken from the water  not from the substrate.


Yes I am referring specifically to R. tulunadensis.


----------

